# Natural Golf: Your Thoughts?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

I got the Natural Golf VHS & booklet used from a friend for $20. The basic swing they teach is VERY different than the one I was taught. 

I'm thinking of giviing it a shot, but I don't want to ruin what I've already got. Anyone here try it before? What were your results? Happy or dissapointed?

They do the ads for "7 minutes to better golf"

Here's their web page (this OK moderator? if not could you just delete the link?) Natural Golf 

Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

It seems like this method is a lot simpler and requires less maintenance to keep up a consistent swing. I have seen full swings from it but I don't know how one does partial swings, lobs, chips, pitches, knockdowns and low shots with it. 

Maybe it won't matter since they stay in the fairway and hit the green in regulation.

I see people use a swing like this with their arms just straight out and swing but stumbled upon using this method without being taught it. It is just one less variable to keep up with.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you know who the Natural Golf Swing was taken from?

One of the best ball strikers in the history of golf, *MOE NORMAN*. When he did clinics at the Canadian Open's, PGA Pro's stopped hitting balls on the range and walked down the range to watch Moe. 
READ BELOW

Moe Norman was a Canadian legend and a man revered by golf professionals, touring and teaching, all over the world for his uncanny ability to hit a golf ball straight every time. Moe’s golf swing was called many things during his lifetime, “weird, unorthodox, different” , but his genius for striking a golf ball could never be denied. 

Lee Trevino said of Moe, “When you talk about Moe Norman you are talking about a legend. And I'm talking about a living legend. Because the public doesn't know Moe Norman. But you ask any golf professional whether you are an Australian or whether you are in the U.S. or whether your are in Great Britan, and you say that's the Canadian guy that hits is so damn good and I says that's him. He's a legend with the professionals.....I think that if someone would have taken Moe under their wing and I think if they would have taken Moe and said, look we are going to play here, and don't be afraid there is no telling what Moe Norman would have won. I think he would have won the U.S. Open, I think he would have won all the tournaments around the world. I mean he is that good and he is still that good....I think the guy's a genius when it comes to playing the game of golf." 

Moe developed his ‘unique’ swing over 5+ years of trial and error starting at the age of 15, and enjoyed much success as both an amateur and professional golfer. With 17 holes in one, three scores of 59, four scores of 61, and over 30 course records during his career , Moe dominated Canadian golf through the mid 20th century. An unnaturally shy man, Moe shunned public appearances and speaking. His shyness only disappeared while he held a golf club in his hands. During tournaments, Moe would hit drivers off of 6” tees, soda bottles, and play par 4 holes ‘backward’, hitting a wedge off the tee and a driver onto the green and still make par or better. After a brief stint on the U.S. PGA tour, these antics earned Moe a ‘dressing down’ by some members of the tour, and he left to never play in the U.S. competitively again. 

Moe’s accuracy with a golf ball earned him a meager living until in 1995. During one of his clinics, Moe hit over 1,500 drivers in a little over 7 hours, all of which where within 15 yards of one another. It was this accuracy that eventually earned Moe the respect and notoriety that true genius deserves. In January 1995, Titleist decided to pay Moe $5,000 per month for nothing more than his unique contribution to the game of golf. Moe passed away September 4, 2004 at the age of 74, with hundreds coming to Kitchener, Ontario, Canada to pay their respects to the legend

Moe’s genius with a golf club was seen by thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, throughout his lifetime. He often hit balls at the Canadian Open for the touring professionals when the tournament was in town. 

When asked “Who’s the best golfer you’ve ever seen?” in a September 2004 USA Today interview, Vijay Singh answered, “Moe Norman. I've hit balls with him lots of times. He was incredible. Whatever he said he could do, he could do. If you talk to Lee Trevino and other greats of the game they'll tell you how good he was. He could talk it, and he could do it. God gives people little gifts, and Moe had a gift for golf."


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I have nothing but respect for the great Moe Norman! (Nice write up by the way).

However, I've heard elsewhere (somewhere on the net, but it's been quite a while so I don't remember exactly where) that the Natural Golf method was not identical to Moe's swing, but had some similarities. They used Moe to endorse their product, but may not have been teaching exactly what he did.

Do you use the Natural golf swing as laid out in the videos & books? Has it worked well for you? Are you getting decent distance with accuracy? I would be VERY happy with 220 yard drives if I had anywhere near the accuracy of Moe!!!

Thanks again,
-TMC


----------



## NaturalGolf08 (Jan 8, 2007)

My dad taught me the Natural Golf stroke before and it is very different. I have tried the stroke before and hit it straight, but maybe not as much distance as with my previous stroke. The goal is, with a very wide stance to keep your hips out of the stroke, to swing along a straight line. Straight back and straight through, with your arms straight out in front of you. If you have any questions about it, I hope I can help.


----------

